# Perception Sound 10.5 Angler Kayak



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

The Guide 119 canoe didn't turn out to be the fishing watercraft that I'd hoped. I returned it and purchased a Perception Sound 10.5 Angler model kayak. Everything about this kayak is directed toward fishing, so I'm sure it will perform well. I'm taking it out for a test drive, this Sunday.





Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

You are the master when it comes to kayak transport, who knew pool noodles could be so versatile!

That is an interesting stern, I guess it's designed for big, flat water.


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

That is some awesome tie down work lol. I seen it all now. Nice yak to would like to here reports.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I learned that if you put a couple of twists in the straps, they won't vibrate from the wind as bad as they do if they're not twisted.

Also, the pool noodles keep any vibration from the straps from "chattering" the paint on your vehicle.

The large pool noodles can be used under the kayak, instead of the expensive foam blocks that get sold for $25+. A large pool noodle is $4 and some rope for another $10 and you're good to go. 

Learn as you go...and watch a lot of YouTube videos. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Thanks, guys.* I learned that if you put a couple of twists in the straps, they won't vibrate from the wind as bad as they do if they're not twisted.*
> 
> Also, the pool noodles keep any vibration from the straps from "chattering" the paint on your vehicle.
> 
> ...


A true moment of enlightenment for any boater.


----------

